# anyone want to chat....



## Nina.... (Jan 4, 2013)

am new in italy rome and i would love to makes so new friends


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

we are 2 hrs from you in abruzzo and if you wany to chat we are here


----------



## Nina.... (Jan 4, 2013)

wow thanks alot.....so maybe u can tell me alittle about urself


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello Nina. Welcome to Italy.
Enjoy the great city of Roma.

Welcome to Expat - 

Noi siamo qui per parlare.


----------



## filmboomer (Apr 3, 2013)

*One who'd LOVE to live there!*



Nina.... said:


> am new in italy rome and i would love to makes so new friends


Well, I for one, would love to make connections over there in order to SOMEDAY live in Rome again. I'd need to have a share experience to accomplish that, however, so in the meantime...
How long have you been there? What part of Rome have you found to reside in? When I lived there, we had an apartment in Vigna Clara, just north of Rome. My father worked at the U.S. Embassy there. I attended Notre Dame Int'l School. I so miss Rome. The paneficio, the gelateria, the aromas...so much to miss.


----------



## looking for life (May 26, 2013)

Hi there this is Giuliana here I am in Australia and looking at moving to Italy within the next 3/4 months. what I am 42 yeas old and single. What can you tell me about the cost of living and employment opportunities. cheers Giuliana


----------

